# Celebrities with Crohn's; Ostomy bags.



## Ataraxia (Jun 14, 2009)

Found this link. Quite interesting, but there must be more out there.

http://www.ostomy.evansville.net/celebrity.htm

I'm particularly interested in those with Ostomy bags. If anyone has any more info I'd appreciate it.

I heard that Bob Hope had a bag, too.


----------



## danman (Jun 15, 2009)

Shannon Doherty was a new one on me, I hadn't realised she had it. Also, I remember the lady on Fame acadamy doing funraisers for Crohn's and colittis society functions.


----------



## Agent X20 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quite an amazing link... and quite inspiring in some ways. Some surprises in there too!


----------



## drew_wymore (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think all of them have ostomy bags. I know David Garrad doesn't. I also think Shannon Doherty doesn't either.


----------



## merrywidow (Jun 15, 2009)

carrie grant dont have a bag.

the queen mother had a colostomy bag.
haron xx


----------



## cheeky (Jun 16, 2009)

for those of you mentioning shannon doherty... 

the site is not just listing celebs with ostomy bags, it's also listing celebs with IBD... like shannon doherty, anastacia, etc those more popular celebs who clearly don't have an ostomy bag, happen to have crohn's or colitis.


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 16, 2009)

It's amazing what you can find when you google... here's a list of celebs with colostomies:

http://celebritydisease.blogspot.com/search/label/Celebrities and Famous People with Colostomy


----------



## danman (Jun 17, 2009)

Napoleon Bonaparte.......???????!!!!!!!!

I dread to think what that looked like, I'd say there were many "Stickey" issues with his pouch back then


----------



## merrywidow (Jun 17, 2009)

can you imagine what the pouch looked like in them days? no filters or skin coloured soft outers. sharon xx


----------



## kello82 (Jun 18, 2009)

HAHH guys thats why he always had his hand tucked  in his coat. he was holding his ostomy pouch on! duh!!

*shudders* at the thought of a pouch from back in the day


----------



## danman (Jun 18, 2009)

Good connection Kello, I hadn't thought of that....
:queen: :worthy: :lol2:


----------



## AvsGuitarist (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe that's why Napolean was so pissed off all the time eh!?

Fernando Pisani (Edmonton Oilers) was just diagnosed with UC. I'm an avid hockey/NHL follower so I found that pretty crazy.

Also I know Theo Fleury and Kevin Dineen don't have bags. Fleury was a great hockey player too. He was a hard core alcoholic though.

Great link!


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn, the Queen Mother has one?! :O


----------



## JillianB82 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kevin Dineen used to play for the Columbus Blue Jackets...our NHL team here....I never knew


----------



## jubisa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, in addition to the above you can try this website too - meetanostomate.com

Cheers


----------



## shazamataz (Nov 29, 2009)

I knew about Mike McReady from Pearl Jam having Crohns. I am a BIG fan of theirs! In fact, I was supposed to be going to se them play tonight but wasn;t up to the trip. Anyway, I see people like him as an inspiration.


----------

